# Holding weight



## Bigjim67 (Jan 23, 2006)

How much do you think is the average of most Good to above average shooters, and let me know why


Thanks Jim


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

m guessing jim , your speaking of indoor spots?


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Nearly all of the better shooters that I've asked, set up their bows for higher than normal holding weight. However, along with stabilizer arangement, this is one of the things that varies widely. I've heard numbers from under 12# to over 20#.

Part of the reason is that it seems that archers who learned to shoot on the older low let-off bows like higher holding weight, but this is not always the case. 

The top archers are all masters at tuning a bow to themselves to get the most stability from each setup. They've spent thousands of hours shooting a bow and they've taken the time to learn what works for them. They also have the advantage of having extremely consistent form, so it's a little easier for them to evaluate equipment changes. When most of us make an equipment change, it often takes longer to evaluate it. 

Allen


----------

